# First trial tomorrow!



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Good luck Team Lily! Let us know how it went.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Best of luck and hopefully no zoomies in the ring.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Good Luck! So exciting!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Good luck and I hope it"s a fun experience for both of you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't let yourself be nervous, have fun no matter what happens. I wish you a great day!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Have fun and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Results:

Lily Q'd AND placed first in all four events! We did Jumpers, Standard, Wild Card, and Jackpot. So incredibly proud of her, I never thought she would do so well.

Long day though, got there at 630 and it didn't end till almost 8 PM- but very supportive and encouraging crowd. It was one of those feel good days. Now to sign up for the next event!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh wow, congratulations!! :adore: That is amazing and wonderful!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow! That is SO great - how fun for you two. 

I am happy she did well and that you had a good time. (We need a video  )

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Congratulations, you two did great!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Small but mighty! Way to go! Did ya get some pics to share?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

wowza! congratulations!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes! Below is a pic of her ribbons and a link to You Tube, where I uploaded a video.

I didn't do a lead out with her because at the start line is the biggest risk of her zooming, so I thought better safe than sorry in the first trial. But she is developing a good lead out in class. I can see from the video that we need to work on tunnel send outs a bit more though! 

Lily loves agility- I started classes as a therapeutic thing....a way to socialize her and give her confidence. She was a very scared, reactive rescue that I never thought would do something like this. But she took right to it, it's been an amazing thing for her. 

I went into the day with pretty low expectations. Figured I'd be happy if she doesn't zoom and doesn't poop in the ring, so I'm beyond ecstatic that we had such a good day. She's seven (or more) - I hope we have some good years left to compete!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow - you both were amazing to watch in the video. Congratulations.


----------

